# EOI Date of effect



## SumitSingla (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello Experts,

My ACS skills assessment is going to expire soon. I need to reapply for assessment. If I 
update my EOI with this new ACS, will my EOI Date of effect change or it will remain same?

Regards,
Sumit Singla


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> My ACS skills assessment is going to expire soon. I need to reapply for assessment. If I
> update my EOI with this new ACS, will my EOI Date of effect change or it will remain same?
> ...


If claimed points do not change then it may remain the same


----------



## SumitSingla (Jan 3, 2016)

Claimed points will remain the same. In this case, will EOI date of effect change or not?

Regards,
Sumit Singla


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> My ACS skills assessment is going to expire soon. I need to reapply for assessment. If I
> update my EOI with this new ACS, will my EOI Date of effect change or it will remain same?
> ...


As Sharma says, no need to touch it - the only possible disaster is if you get invited after the expiry of the current ACS and before the approval of the 2nd ACS Skills Assessment - so if there is any chance of that, make sure you suspend your EOI until the 2nd ACS Skills Assessment comes back

Regards

Tony


----------



## SumitSingla (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello,

I have heard that if my ACS gets expired I will not get the invitation under subclass 189. If this is the case, I should get the ACS reassessment done before it expires....right?

Again, the question is if I update the EOI with new ACS and the claimed points remain same, then my EOI Date of effect will change or not?

Regards,
Sumit Singla


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have heard that if my ACS gets expired I will not get the invitation under subclass 189. If this is the case, I should get the ACS reassessment done before it expires....right?
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes you need date of assessment prior to invite. As far as i know, DOE will NOT change if points remain the same.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have heard that if my ACS gets expired I will not get the invitation under subclass 189. If this is the case, I should get the ACS reassessment done before it expires....right?
> 
> ...


DOE will not change as no change in points - EOI should still invite you even with expired Skills Assessment - the system is only as smart as it is programmed to be

Regards

Tony


----------



## SumitSingla (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello,

If I get invited with an expired ACS report, what will happen?

Regards,
Sumit Singla


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Hello,
> 
> If I get invited with an expired ACS report, what will happen?
> 
> ...


Don't run into that situation. I remember seeing a case where the concerned person was in complicated situation as his EOI was having old date for assessment and his uploaded doc was at a later state.

Others can correct me here ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Hello,
> 
> If I get invited with an expired ACS report, what will happen?
> 
> ...


you get refused and lose all your money and your place in the queue starts again with new EOI

Suspend EOI before the next invite after expiry of your ACS assessment, if you do not have new valid one before it expires

Tony


----------



## SumitSingla (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks

One more query!

In my case, my ACS will get expired on 7-Oct-2017. Let's say I proactively apply for ACS reassessment now to get a new ACS report before the previous one expires. In the mean time, if I get the invitation before my current ACS report expires and after few days I also get the new ACS report then what will happen?

Regards,
Sumit Singla


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Thanks
> 
> One more query!
> 
> ...


What is your ANZ code and DOE?

If at the time of invite ACS is valid then no issues post invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Thanks
> 
> One more query!
> 
> ...


If you get an invite before the current ACS assessment requires, you can forget the new assessment . It's worthless, as far as you are concerned 

The old one is good enough for proving that you had positive skills assessment 


Cheers


----------



## SumitSingla (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello,

What will happen if I get the invite before my current ACS report expires and at the same time my new ACS report is in process or arrives the same day.

Regards,
Sumit Singla


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Hello,
> 
> What will happen if I get the invite before my current ACS report expires and at the same time my new ACS report is in process or arrives the same day.
> 
> ...


Hi

As told already if at the time of invite your OLD ACS is valid, then there is NO USE of new ACS.

BUT

If you get invite when old ACS is expired and EOI uses old ACS, then its not good.

SO,

If you get your new ACS before you get INVITE, then update the EOI with new ACS details.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Hello,
> 
> What will happen if I get the invite before my current ACS report expires and at the same time my new ACS report is in process or arrives the same day.
> 
> ...


You have to understand that ACS doe not directly upload the report on the Skillselect website. You have to do it.
Which report you use, totally depends on you. You can use any report you,like as long as it is valid. The department does not force you to use the latest one only.

As long as the previous assessment is valid, don't touch your EOI.

On the day it expires, edit the EOI and put the new assessment number and date

Just recheck the implications of having a ACS assessment date which is greater then the date of effect

Simple

Cheers


----------



## SumitSingla (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks a lot for this valuable information.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Thanks a lot for this valuable information.


the ACS skills assessment must be valid on the day you are invited, no problem if it expires later during the 60 day period, so you could actually successfully lodge the visa with an expired ACS Skills Assessment

Regards

Tony


----------



## SumitSingla (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks and one last question.

What is your recommendation on when to apply for new ACS report, before or after the expiry of the current one?

Also, if I suspend my EOI and then enable/activate it again, will the EOI date of effect change?

regards,
Sumit Singla


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Thanks and one last question.
> 
> What is your recommendation on when to apply for new ACS report, before or after the expiry of the current one?
> 
> ...


I have already answered that in the last question 
If you want continuity in the process, so that you don't miss even a single round, then you have to do it right away as there is a 4/5 weeks delay in processing

If you are ready to suspend your EOI for a few days, you can do the assessment after the expiry of the present assessment 

The choice is yours
There is no correct or wrong way in this 

If you suspend your EOI and reactivate it, the date of effect will remain the same unless you have gained or lost points for experience or age in the interim period 

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Thanks and one last question.
> 
> What is your recommendation on when to apply for new ACS report, before or after the expiry of the current one?
> 
> ...


You can put the new ACS details on last day of expiry of old one. 

To be on even safer side add the new ACS details as soon as your receive it i.e even before old one expires.


----------



## SumitSingla (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello,

Can you please clarify if you are talking about posting the new ACS report on last day or applying for new ACS on last day?

If I apply for new ACS today, it may take 4-5 weeks to get the new ACS outcome report. It means if I apply for new ACS on the date when my current ACS expires, then I may have to keep my EOI suspended for 4-5 weeks. As far as I understand, one should apply for new ACS atleast a month before the current one expires.

What's your suggestion on this?

Regards,
Sumit Singla


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please clarify if you are talking about posting the new ACS report on last day or applying for new ACS on last day?
> 
> ...


You should apply ACS ASAP as your old one is going to expire soon. Your target should be to get the new ACS before the old one expires.

I am telling to get the new ACS ASAP and then update EOI at the earliest with the new ACS details.


----------



## sha63199 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi all

My first question is whether my date of effect will change if I do some modifications in my designations (work experience). As a warning message is popping up and I am afraid of submitting the same. Moreover, my points are not changing. Secondly, as I had provided my two designations in the single box, would it be a good idea to take the risk for revising my position to the latest one only? Please help!

Thanks


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sha63199 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If there is no change in points score; the DOE won’t change. 

Mention your designations and work experiences as per your skills assessment outcome. Also, if the two designations were different; in terms of tasks performed, or start and end dates, it’s better to enter them separately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sha63199 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks Parth!

There are no significant changes in my designations, only the suffix(grade) was changed, as well as in my work. I have covered both in one box instead of segregating it chronologically. Secondly, my assessment letter( from EA) does not include my designations. Please enlighten me further.


----------



## thuthao.308 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi,

I can confirm that if you change your details in your eoi but not change your score (i.e change the date of SA or education history, etc), the date of effect of you eoi (the date referring to your queue) does not change.

I have one question regarding my case. I have an EOI with date of effect on 24/12/2016. However, I did not receive positive skill assessment by that time. On say 2/4, I receive an invitation but I still didnt have SA. On 11/4, I receive my SA but did not log an application because I was afraid that my application will be refused as SA was received after invitation so I let the invitation lapse. I created another eoi with date of effect 11/4/2017 and edit the old one with new date for my SA and the date of effect of that eoi still remains 24/12/2016.

Now if I receive an invitation for the 24/12/2016 eoi, should I log an application as all of the details in my eoi is correct; however, the date of skill assessment is after the date of effect but before the date of invitation? will my application be refused as I submitted an eoi before getting positive SA?

Thanks,


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

SumitSingla said:


> Claimed points will remain the same. In this case, will EOI date of effect change or not?
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Singla


DOE will not be changed in this case.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sha63199 said:


> Thanks Parth!
> 
> There are no significant changes in my designations, only the suffix(grade) was changed, as well as in my work. I have covered both in one box instead of segregating it chronologically. Secondly, my assessment letter( from EA) does not include my designations. Please enlighten me further.


Putting both under one title should not be a problem.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

thuthao.308 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can confirm that if you change your details in your eoi but not change your score (i.e change the date of SA or education history, etc), the date of effect of you eoi (the date referring to your queue) does not change.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you do not lodge an application on the 24/12 EOI and to remove it from SkillSelect. The DOE wouldnt have changed as your points score is still the same; however, the CO may reject your application due to post-dated SA.

Only lodge an application from an EOI which is dated _after_ your SA and English test (if applicable). In your case, its the EOI you submitted on 11/4.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> If claimed points do not change then it may remain the same


I think ACS reference number does not change the points. Points get increased by the experience you enter in the EOI. 

For example, someone entered ACS reference number in EOI with 3.5 years of experience and he continuously update his EOI. After 1.5 years when his experience changed to 5 years the DOE would be updated. But in case of ACS, I believe it does not effect the DOE. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## SumitSingla (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello Experts,

My occupation (Computer Network Professionals) is listed in Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) whereas my wife's occupation (Software Tester) is listed in Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL).

Can I be still eligible to claim 5 points from Partner skills?

Regards,


----------



## mohanadarsenal (Feb 16, 2017)

My eoi effect date will stay the same and the reassessment letter will be dated after the effect date.

For eg, got assessed under 261311 on 1/1/2019 and lodged eoi on 1/1/2019

Then got reassessed under 261312 on 1/2/2019 and updated eoi.

In this case, date of effect will remain 1/1/2019 BUT my ACS assessment letter will be 1/2/2019.

Would that be fine?

Hope that makes sense


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Will this be fine?


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

mohanadarsenal said:


> My eoi effect date will stay the same and the reassessment letter will be dated after the effect date.
> 
> For eg, got assessed under 261311 on 1/1/2019 and lodged eoi on 1/1/2019
> 
> ...


Will this be ok??


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Baljeet20186 said:


> mohanadarsenal said:
> 
> 
> > My eoi effect date will stay the same and the reassessment letter will be dated after the effect date.
> ...


Until you get an invite, i suppose making changes to present any change in provided information to EOI should be alright.
After the changes, I hope it shows the right ANZCO.

If you still have doubt, you could write an email to skillselect and have it confirmed.


----------

